# If you've done a Rubbermaid grow box...(or not) Help!



## SmokinMom (Mar 31, 2007)

Got any tips?  I am going to get the bins today.

I've been reading about how mylar and flat paint help reflect the light.  Dumb question, but would white spray paint work?  

Also, what sorts of fans did you use?  I am on a budget here and can't get too fancy.

If you have any tips or pics I would love to see them since I really don't know what I am doing here.   

Right now my 2 little plants are under my bathroom sink and this isn't a safe location.  I need to move these boogers to somewhere in the garage or attic.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bobbak67 (Mar 31, 2007)

Go for it....Use one or two computer fans, one in low and one out higher, for ventilation, make sure there are NO light leaks by using foam strips at the seals. I once saw a guy put two together...one on the bottom and the other fliped over on top if it, that will give you more grow space. 

Another cheap idea is to get some PVC piping and make a frame, then wrap it in black and white plastic....works great!

Good luck, post some pics when your done.


----------



## theyorker (Mar 31, 2007)

Here is a link to my grow journal and you can see how I made the tupperware grow space.  Mine is extremely stealthy as I also have kids and keep it under lock and key.  The tupperware is really only good for vegging though.  You need at least 40" IMO to flower a plant.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9007


----------



## Jbong (Apr 22, 2007)

Hey I used a rubbermaid grow box for the first month or so of my grow, worked very well. I used a computer fan on one side ******* air out and on the other side I drilled holes and put a small piece of a car air filter over it. I only used two fluorecent tubes 2ft long for lighting and it seemed to work well. heres a pic......

Edit:for some reason the forum thinks s-u-c-k-i-n-g  is a swear word?


----------



## Gods Advocate (Apr 24, 2007)

How many plants you have growing in there? approximately how long could you leave those guys growing in there before you have to move them into a space for flowering? (approx how long before they are too big to stay in there?) It looks like you have ten plus plants in there....?


----------



## Jbong (Apr 24, 2007)

Gods Advocate said:
			
		

> How many plants you have growing in there? approximately how long could you leave those guys growing in there before you have to move them into a space for flowering? (approx how long before they are too big to stay in there?) It looks like you have ten plus plants in there....?


 
Well at the moment there isnt anything in the clone box but I had up to about 24 in there at different times. I let them veg for about a month before they started to touch the light. Its a great way to start out wiith a bunch of plants if you want to start an outdoor crop or to use as a veg box for S.O.G.


----------



## Gods Advocate (Apr 25, 2007)

this is one of the forums that inspired me to start my own SOG!!! hahahaha. heres pics attached to this. ill be vegging in it for as long as i can!!Still missing a few pieces. Mainly the mylar and fans (actually thats all)

But check out the grow journal. Ill be posting a thread in here about my set up pretty soon.


----------



## Jbong (Apr 25, 2007)

Gods Advocate said:
			
		

> this is one of the forums that inspired me to start my own SOG!!! hahahaha. heres pics attached to this. ill be vegging in it for as long as i can!!Still missing a few pieces. Mainly the mylar and fans (actually thats all)
> 
> But check out the grow journal. Ill be posting a thread in here about my set up pretty soon.[/quote
> 
> Always love to see a new grow starting up, what lighting will you be using?  I expect cfls since there are some in the pic but how many? If you cant get mylar I would recomend painting it flat white that way you dont have to deal with any sheeting coming off the sides of the box due to moisture or have to deal with it while installing the fan. Good luck.


----------



## Gods Advocate (Apr 25, 2007)

TONS more progress this morning. As it had to be done because germination has been extremely successful on 6 of the 15 plants! I will post pictures tonight when I am off work and have a chance to finish up some of the details. 





			
				Jbong said:
			
		

> Always love to see a new grow starting up, what lighting will you be using?  I expect cfls since there are some in the pic but how many?



Lighting, are cfl's... Im unsure of what that stands for, compact flourescents im assuming? But yes, those in the picture. I have the green and blue packages. One is warm light and the other is cool light. Their specs are as follows

4 - 150 watt 2600 lumens total of  10,400 lumens 
6 - 100 watt 1300 lumens total of 7,800 lumens

total lumens 18,200 lumens required lumens for a 5sq ft rubbermade container is about 19,000 for medium to high lumens per sq ft. so i should be okay lumen wise. I will have a tough time keeping this dang box cool though. I put my temp guage in there and closed the lid, WITHOUT FANs and it averaged 114 degrees. Fans are going in tonight. Two exterior, one placed low ******* in, one placed high blowing out, and probably a third small one blowing on the plants as to strengthen them and keep them a little extra cool (and move airflow around better)

The way that I installed the lights is all custom. The wiring and such. I shall post pictures this evening. I used 8 guage electrical wire and wired three, three and four together with three seperate plugins. Very clean set up, unfortunitely was used with scrap materials so doesnt look at that neat as of yet!



			
				Jbong said:
			
		

> If you cant get mylar I would recomend painting it flat white that way you dont have to deal with any sheeting coming off the sides of the box due to moisture or have to deal with it while installing the fan. Good luck.




Picked up mylar this morning. 10 bucks for 25 sq ft. i have to call a million places before i found it, then had to drive 25 miles to get it. Whatever though, I got it, put it in, and am happy. I will be removing it though to do a little bit cleaner set up.

I do have a question though, what will i do to get the humidity up? I saw someone putting a cup of water in front of the fan, is this feasible in my set up? If not, what method will i have to use? Also, I have one question, ive noticed that there isnt too much info about when you first plant the germinated seeds in the soil. How often do I water those? Keep the soil moist like most seeds? And is it okay to use tap water? Is it okay to use distilled water?

Thanks guys for all the info. Stay tuned for pictures tonight of my almost completed set up!!


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Apr 26, 2007)

if you use tap water let it sit with an open top for 24 hours so the chlorine can evaporate out of it. Distilled water is fine. To raise the relative humidity level you can put the cup of water in or you can mist all the plants time to time and close the lid. For seedlings, I let the taproot grow to about 1/2" and I put the root all the way down. I lightly bury the actual seed part about 4-5mm under the soil and give them a small bit of water just to soak the soil over them. Takes about a day for them to break the surface. Once they pop up I don't really water for awhile. Just mistings here and there and maybe a very small amount of water into the soil. Otherwise I just leave them and let them get the moisture from the fresh soil. It's usually already pretty moist.


----------



## Gods Advocate (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks!!! Yea, last night the new seedlings went through about 8 hours of 88 degree temperatures and the soil dried out a bit more than i wanted it to. thanks LKGPP. that helps a ton actually. the soil mix i made is absolutely wonderful and moist!! (before it dried out a bit....) ugh. whatever. i'm excited to see it happen.


----------



## Gods Advocate (Apr 28, 2007)

LKGPP - when you talk about letting the soil do its thing and not watering them but every few days, what temperature is your box? what humidity is it at? It seems like my soil dries out way too fast....?


----------

